# Completed Apiary roof



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally completed the roof.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Very Nice Markus2
I have been thinking of doing something like this.

I only want to offer some advice concerning the 3 hives on the right.
Put some cross bracing on the legs before they fall over.
Even if the legs are 4x4 they will push as the hive gets higher next year.
Guess how I know :shhhh:


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a extremely handsome bee-house - I really envy it! 

I am interested to know if in cold weather the bees fly up into the rafters and get chilled and stuck there? I am thinking of something similar (without a back, though, since my apiary is on the south side of tall evergreen shelter belt.) 

Enj.


----------



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

Having a roof over the hives is working out great (no rain or snow to deal with). I can now work the hives now when it's raining. Thanks for the advice on the legs... but those 4x4's aren't going anywhere. They are double bolted on each side and sitting on a cement pad.

>>>I am interested to know if in cold weather the bees fly up into the rafters and get chilled and stuck there? I am thinking of something similar (without a back, though, since my apiary is on the south side of tall evergreen shelter belt.) 

I have not seen any issues with bees flying into the rafters and getting stuck there and I've spent a lot of time in there working the hives and installing and adjusting the heater temperature of each hive.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

You've got heaters in your hives?? Oh my, it looks like I'm going to have to cede my title as the most extreme winter prepper beekeeper here on BeeSource I insulate the daylights out of mine (and wrap them in wool blanket, but I've never considered _heating_ them.

Do you find that makes them fly a lot in dicey weather? Do they get into cluster when it's cold?

Your bees are in Ludlow, right? (I went to UMass Amherst so I know the climate there.) That's a whole zone warmer than where I am now (z4b). If my girls find out that some bees get heated hives, I will never hear the end of their complaints. 

How do you accomplish the heating? I am really curious about that.

Enj.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

enjambres said:


> You've got heaters in your hives?? Oh my, it looks like I'm going to have to cede my title as the most extreme winter prepper beekeeper here on BeeSource I insulate the daylights out of mine (and wrap them in wool blanket, but I've never considered _heating_ them.


I enjoyed your candid response.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I just blew up picture #2 and... I think I see wires.
If my bees get word of this, they'd all abscond to your place!
Very nice looking shelter, my hives are quite jealous.


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice ... but far too small 
I've got some of mine in a bee shed and it's great. However, I should have built a bigger shed, 24 x 10 rather than 12 x 8.


----------



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

enjambres said:


> You've got heaters in your hives?? Oh my, it looks like I'm going to have to cede my title as the most extreme winter prepper beekeeper here on BeeSource I insulate the daylights out of mine (and wrap them in wool blanket, but I've never considered _heating_ them.
> 
> Do you find that makes them fly a lot in dicey weather? Do they get into cluster when it's cold?
> 
> ...


I understand if you guys think that this is crazy and stupid, because at times... I certainly do. I never expected to put this much work and spend this much money on beekeeping. Yes, they all have individual regulated heaters. This is what I decided to use:


----------



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

It all started due to this black bear damaging my hives.








...then came the electric high-voltage fence with motion detector, wind barrier wall with roof and electric heaters.


----------



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

enjambres>>> Do you find that makes them fly a lot in dicey weather? Do they get into cluster when it's cold?

Although I have read about concerns of them flying out due to supplemental heat... I have never experienced that with any of the hives. As soon as the attempt to walk out of the hive... they sense the bitter cold and go right back inside.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice beehouse! No rot problems with your supers!

It gets old hearing "Bees don't die from cold", because I firmly believe bees winter better when they are warmer(within reason) via insulation and in your case heater.

I have an acquaintance who only wraps in my climate. There is condensation problems on the interior of the walls and wet hives. There is significant dead hives and those that do survive, take all year to rebuild population and hence very little honey.

If the insulation is left on or the heater in your case well into spring, the early and large population build up is quite amazing. I need to take one or two NUCs from the big hives to control population and then still live on the edge with swarming.

What do you use for a thermostat and relay? I did try a heat trace tape with a built in thermometer/relay one winter with a NUC. Also have tried a baseboard heater control and lites. Baseboard heat control is somewhat large. I would think you would keep temp in the 35-40F range at the bottom and control temp in each hive?????


----------



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

mgolden said:


> Very nice beehouse! No rot problems with your supers!
> 
> It gets old hearing "Bees don't die from cold", because I firmly believe bees winter better when they are warmer(within reason) via insulation and in your case heater.
> 
> ...



It truly is nice to finally have dry supers. They should last a long time.
I totally agree with your statement about “it getting old hearing that bees don’t die from the cold”. This is probably true with strong hives but those that are less than ideal could have been saved with minor supplemental heat.
I’ve certainly noticed that the heaters have a substantial impact on early spring build-up.
I use a simple digital controller which has a 3-4 foot sensor and an internal relay for switching on the heaters. You can check it out on Amazon (Inkbird temperature controller for about $15) https://www.amazon.com/Inkbird-Temp...=8-12&keywords=digital+temperature+controller
It’s a great little device and very accurate. I normally regulate the temperature to 40 deg F. I know other hobby beekeepers who are also planning on adding some supplemental heat. I notice that if I set the temperature at 40 deg F on the bottom screen, the temperature at the inner cover is around 5 degrees warmer.
Last year I nursed (with heaters) a hive of less than 500 bees through the winter and it eventually became one of my strongest hives by early summer.
Best Wishes with everything!


----------



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

Another option if you want to heat is a heat pad as used for reptile tanks


----------



## markus2 (Nov 6, 2015)

razoo said:


> Another option if you want to heat is a heat pad as used for reptile tanks


Yes, I have also considered the heat pad as a heat source.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

markus2 said:


> Yes, I have also considered the heat pad as a heat source.


It is close to 100F here at the moment and much hotter in the sun.
I showed my bees your post and they are demanding AC now. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Mine are crying for a fur coat like in that tall guy in marchus2 pic in post ten. t:


----------



## Ordag (Feb 8, 2017)

Good job, markus2!:applause:


----------

